# Origin Games bis zu 70% reduziert!



## Kerkilabro (21. August 2013)

Angebote: Origin Zum Beispiel den besten Dead Space Teil (Teil eins) für nur 3 €uronen
Gegenangriff auf humblebumble Wer weiß
Leider ist Crysis 3 immernoch überteuert, für´n 10er wäre es eine überlegung wert^^  Ich such mal weiter durch, euch auch viel spaß dabei^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. August 2013)

Crysis 3 gibt es doch für 10€ bei Origin

OK doch nur das Upgrade-Pack

mfg


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. August 2013)

Ja wie geil! Danke!

Hab noch nie irgendein "Crysis" gespielt 

Warhead oder Crysis2 ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. August 2013)

Greif zu Warhead, Crysis 2 ist zwar nicht schlecht aber Teil 1 + Warhead fand ich persönlich besser

mfg


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. August 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Greif zu Warhead, Crysis 2 ist zwar nicht schlecht aber Teil 1 + Warhead fand ich persönlich besser
> 
> mfg


 

richtig da das ist das beste was die crysis serie aus macht 
teil 1 + warhead


----------



## Mystik (21. August 2013)

Origin hat nun seinen eigenen Summersale?


----------



## hanfi104 (22. August 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Greif zu Warhead, Crysis 2 ist zwar nicht schlecht aber Teil 1 + Warhead fand ich persönlich besser
> 
> mfg


 Crysis 2 als nicht schlecht zu bezeichen ist imo die größte Beleidigung für echte "nicht schlecht Spiele", die es gibt. Ich fand es so unglaublich eintönig und langweilig, da macht selbst ein millionstes Moorhuhn mehr Spaß
Crysis 2 ist neben CoH2 das einzige Spiel wo ich den Kauf bereue
Wie ich sehe bin ich auch kein EA-Käufer mehr,es gibt nicht ein Spiel das mir zusagen würde.


----------



## Joselman (22. August 2013)

Unfassbar wie viele Sims 3 und Battlefield 3 DLC's man kaufen kann...


----------



## Kusarr (22. August 2013)

Wer es noch ned hat: 

Alice: madness Returns

nur 3€ imo ... ich war mega überrascht, super Design, geschmeidiges Gameplay .... und die Grinsekatze 

Alice für Männer ... Kaufempfehlung, für wenig Geld ein hammer Game


----------



## Astra-Coupe (22. August 2013)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Sale! Bin zwar eigentlich Steam-Sammler ^^ aber hab auch auf Origin jetzt so einiges in meine Sammlung aufgenommen... wer weiss vieleicht werde ich doch noch warm mit EA wenn sie weiterhin den momentanen positiven Verlauf beibehalten! (Geld zurück, Sales, C&C Generals 2 bekommt Kampagne, u.v.a.!) 

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Sonny330i (22. August 2013)

Hier bekommt ihr 8!!! Origin Spiele inclusive Crysis für 5$ , also umgerechnet 3,89€  :

https://www.humblebundle.com/

Und nein, das ist kein Joke, also viel Spaß beim Zocken 

Hier mein Thread darüber:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-bf3-dead-space-1-3-sims-3-a.html#post5560759


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. August 2013)

Crysis 3 kaufen, Crysis 3 Key kaufen - MMOGA

19,99€


----------



## Icedaft (22. August 2013)

Wenn ich die Preise so sehe, habe ich mit dem Humble-Bundle fast 100€ gespart...(Nichtsdestotrotz - die Preise sind fair).


----------



## marcus_T (22. August 2013)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Hier bekommt ihr 8!!! Origin Spiele inclusive Crysis für 5$ , also umgerechnet 3,89€  :
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/
> 
> ...



9 key zu 5$ ....
also ich hab zugeschlagen, verschenke ein paar davon.
nur was mache ich mit dem BF3 Key


----------



## Scipioxx (22. August 2013)

Update:

Populous und Command & Conquer 3 Uprising zum Bundle Hinzugefügt!!!!


----------



## Skipper81Ger (22. August 2013)

der bf3 key ist mega begehrt. viele haben nur deswegen 5doller bezahlt um noch 2 oder 3 als cheating account keys übrig zu haben nach einer sperrung. was meinst du was gerade auf den servern los ist? aber warum schreib ich das. jeder weis das seit tagen. bein bf3 ist jetzt deinstalliert.


----------



## needit (23. August 2013)

Origin hat doch letztes Jahr schon so ne Art Summersale gemacht. Nur diesmal scheinen es mir weniger Spiele zu sein, dafür allerdings sind diese deutlich billiger


----------



## Shona (23. August 2013)

needit schrieb:


> Origin hat doch letztes Jahr schon so ne Art Summersale gemacht. Nur diesmal scheinen es mir weniger Spiele zu sein, dafür allerdings sind diese deutlich billiger


origin hatte sogar einen wintersale  
aber das hier ist kein summersale sonder die üblichen Preisnachlässe die origin ab und an hat. es ist definitiv nicht das erste mal das man - 75% bekommt zumindest für MyDealzer nicht


----------



## Agallah (23. August 2013)

Gutes Angebot. Habe 10$ gespendet was eigentlich auch noch zu wenig ist, mich stört allerdings das nur amerikanische Wohltätigkeit unterstützt wird...
Ich habe auch hauptsächlich wegen Battlefield 3 zugeschlagen. Jetzt meine Frage dazu. Im Anbetracht dessen das BF 4 bald erscheint, meint ihr es lohnt sich 17,49 € in das Premium Addon zu investieren oder wird das Spiel in ein paar Monaten keiner mehr spielen? Oder genügt das Hauptspiel um Multiplayer zu spielen?


----------



## ReaCT (23. August 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> origin hatte sogar einen wintersale
> aber das hier ist kein summersale sonder die üblichen Preisnachlässe die origin ab und an hat. es ist definitiv nicht das erste mal das man - 75% bekommt zumindest für MyDealzer nicht


 
Habs doch gewusst, dass unter den PCGH'lern mittlerweile mydealzer gibt


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. August 2013)

Agallah schrieb:


> Gutes Angebot. Habe 10$ gespendet was eigentlich auch noch zu wenig ist, mich stört allerdings das nur amerikanische Wohltätigkeit unterstützt wird...
> Ich habe auch hauptsächlich wegen Battlefield 3 zugeschlagen. Jetzt meine Frage dazu. Im Anbetracht dessen das BF 4 bald erscheint, meint ihr es lohnt sich 17,49 € in das Premium Addon zu investieren oder wird das Spiel in ein paar Monaten keiner mehr spielen? Oder genügt das Hauptspiel um Multiplayer zu spielen?


 
Das Hauptspiel scheint in anbetracht des Preises nur so von Cheatern zu wimmeln. Premium wäre eine Überlegung wert, denke nicht das die hintoten Cheater zusätzlich noch Geld dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. August 2013)

marcus_T schrieb:


> 9 key zu 5$ ....
> also ich hab zugeschlagen, verschenke ein paar davon.
> nur was mache ich mit dem BF3 Key



Was hast denn so zu verschenken? ganzliebguck


----------



## Agallah (23. August 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Das Hauptspiel scheint in anbetracht des Preises nur so von Cheatern zu wimmeln. Premium wäre eine Überlegung wert, denke nicht das die hintoten Cheater zusätzlich noch Geld dafür ausgeben.



Wieviel Festplattenspeicher muss ich denn für BF3 + DLCs einrechnen um das alles installieren zu können? Meine SSD ist langsam voll...die alte HD hat allerdings noch jede Menge Platz. Wenn ich nur wüßte wie man bei Origin verschiedene Speicherorte festlegt...


----------



## vanWEED (23. August 2013)

also Bulletstorm hat auch richtig laune gemacht


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. August 2013)

Agallah schrieb:


> Wieviel Festplattenspeicher muss ich denn für BF3 + DLCs einrechnen um das alles installieren zu können? Meine SSD ist langsam voll...die alte HD hat allerdings noch jede Menge Platz. Wenn ich nur wüßte wie man bei Origin verschiedene Speicherorte festlegt...


 
Verschiedene geht nicht, du kannst es aber per Hardlink machen gibt sogar ne Schell erweiterung dafür Link Shell Extension - Download - heise online

Insgesamt braucht es glaub ich um die 25 GB bin mir da aber nicht so ganz sicher


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (23. August 2013)

Bei solchen Preisen ist die Versuchung gross, einen Grosseinkauf zu machen
Nur doof, dass dann die meisten Spiele auf Grund von Zeitmangel eh  nicht gespielt werden


----------



## Shona (23. August 2013)

Agallah schrieb:


> Wieviel Festplattenspeicher muss ich denn für BF3 + DLCs einrechnen um das alles installieren zu können? Meine SSD ist langsam voll...die alte HD hat allerdings noch jede Menge Platz. Wenn ich nur wüßte wie man bei Origin verschiedene Speicherorte festlegt...


 Plus alle Patches, weil di e darfst du auch laden  Der BF3 ordner hat bei mir 34,2GB


----------



## hwk (23. August 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Der BF3 ordner hat bei mir 34,2GB


 
This!


----------



## Agallah (24. August 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Der BF3 ordner hat bei mir 34,2GB


 
Thx! Da muss ich mir was einfallen lassen bzw. zunächst klären ob meine Mitspieler mit oder ohne die DLCs spielen...wenn nicht brauch ich die wahrscheinlich auch nicht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. August 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Angebote: Origin Zum Beispiel den besten Dead Space Teil (Teil eins) für nur 3 €uronen
> Gegenangriff auf humblebumble Wer weiß
> Leider ist Crysis 3 immernoch überteuert, für´n 10er wäre es eine überlegung wert^^  Ich such mal weiter durch, euch auch viel spaß dabei^^


 
Crysis 3 habe ich direkt zum Release für 21 Euro bekommen. Wer sucht der findet auch. 
Momentan kriegste es ab ca. 17 Euro.


----------



## -Kon (25. August 2013)

@Kerkilabro
Cheats zum Kauf(Silent Aim etc), gibt es schon seit geraumer Zeit.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (25. August 2013)

Man sollte zuschlagen, wenn man die noch nicht hat. Und dann auch noch für nen guten Zweck


----------



## -Bierbaron- (30. August 2013)

Und vorher beschwerte sich EA, dass Steam´s Summersale den Spielemarkt zerstört. :ugly.


----------



## MOD6699 (30. August 2013)

war ein absolutes Hammer bundle!


----------

